# Citizenship Ceremony - Ryde Council NSW



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

Hi would like to know if anyone from Ryde Council had been approved in January 2022 and have been invited to the ceremony for April 2022. I know they have invited people who were approved in December 2021 for March 2022 one. Any news, comments suggestions. Please feel to post them.

Thanks!


----------



## Udashi_Rajkumar (9 mo ago)

Prasadvidz said:


> Hi would like to know if anyone from Ryde Council had been approved in January 2022 and have been invited to the ceremony for April 2022. I know they have invited people who were approved in December 2021 for March 2022 one. Any news, comments suggestions. Please feel to post them.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, I got approved on 31 March 2022. Looks like there is a minimum 3 month wait for the ceremony?


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

Udashi_Rajkumar said:


> Hi, I got approved on 31 March 2022. Looks like there is a minimum 3 month wait for the ceremony?


Hi good to see some activity. Yeah minimum of 2 -3 months of wait time as we got approved in February 22nd, but we moved from Parramatta Council to Ryde in March.

So hoping to get invited may be in May/June.

Please let me know if you do get invited and i'll post it here if we do get the invitations.

Cheers!


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Udashi_Rajkumar said:


> Hi, I got approved on 31 March 2022. Looks like there is a minimum 3 month wait for the ceremony?


Hi did you get an invitation to the ceremony


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

shank2690 said:


> Hi did you get an invitation to the ceremony


Hello, i got approved in feb 22nd 2022 but still haven’t received. Has anyone here who applied at a similar time recieved it? Or before me like January 2022 so can have some idea when to expect


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hamael malik said:


> Hello, i got approved in feb 22nd 2022 but still haven’t received. Has anyone here who applied at a similar time recieved it? Or before me like January 2022 so can have some idea when to expect


Hi Hameel,

I got approved on Feb 22nd too . So they invited candidates who got approved until mid January. The City of Ryde Council has been hosting one ceremony every month with less than 100 and are going really slow.

I'm hoping we would be invited for the ceremony in June. I'll post on this thread if I receive an invitation.

Ta!


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

Yes please do!! Ill be waiting


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

I called the council in May start and they said they have a list of 71 people attending in may! So i asked if 71 is the max they host, the person told me no, they can host upto 90+ But depends on the list theyve been sent from the department so they have no control over it


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hamael malik said:


> I called the council in May start and they said they have a list of 71 people attending in may! So i asked if 71 is the max they host, the person told me no, they can host upto 90+ But depends on the list theyve been sent from the department so they have no control over it


Oh they are just giving us excuses every time. They can host more people the venue they conduct ceremonies fits up to 300 people. I've sent an email to the Lord Mayor last month, he replied back saying they are doing less 100 because of Covid and pre cautionary restrictions still in place where as other council's are doing mass ceremonies.

But he mentioned that they are trying lift the restrictions and possibly going for a double ceremonies to host more people.

Lets hope they lift the restrictions and they invite more. Also not a bad idea, you can drop them an email to the mayor & dep mayor to see what's going on


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

Whats his email address?


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hamael malik said:


> Whats his email address?


This was the response from the Mayor.




[email protected]. Also the Deputy mayor Roy was very quick in replying back [email protected].


Let me know if you get a reply from them.


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

Yes sure i will share it here. Thankyou for the email address


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hamael malik said:


> Yes sure i will share it here. Thankyou for the email address


Hey mate, did you get any reply back from them?. Also i've requested for an FOI few weeks ago and i got a reply back from DHA. Seems like the council is inviting wat too less ppl for the ceremony which is the reason we have huge delay in the ceremony invitation.


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

I emailed them twice to remind them. First time i got hello, hamael, we will look into it. And i msged again after a day if theres any updates, i got ive asked the staff to look into it. And nothing yet. I called the council, they said we dont have the list yet


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hamael malik said:


> I emailed them twice to remind them. First time i got hello, hamael, we will look into it. And i msged again after a day if theres any updates, i got ive asked the staff to look into it. And nothing yet. I called the council, they said we dont have the list yet


They just don't care mate, other councils have been very keen to go for large scale mass ceremonies. But I can't figure what is holding off City of Ryde Council to conduct these large ceremonies really frustrating.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

shank2690 said:


> They just don't care mate, other councils have been very keen to go for large scale mass ceremonies. But I can't figure what is holding off City of Ryde Council to conduct these large ceremonies really frustrating.


yes very bad mate. Blacktown, Parramatta & Canterbury-Bankstown - all conducted big ceremonies in the last one month period.


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

I know. So frustrating, if you guys get an invite this month. Please share it here


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

shank2690 said:


> They just don't care mate, other councils have been very keen to go for large scale mass ceremonies. But I can't figure what is holding off City of Ryde Council to conduct these large ceremonies really frustrating.


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

I want to cry!! 😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hamael malik said:


> I want to cry!! 😭😭😭😭😭


New ceremonies really when did this happen ?? 😲


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hamael malik said:


> I want to cry!! 😭😭😭😭😭


Nothing on the council's website though


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

Probably they meant in near future in couple of months lool!


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

Did anyone get an invite for june?


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

No mate did you get it ?


----------



## Hyeju (8 mo ago)

Hamael malik said:


> Did anyone get an invite for june?


I got approved on 11 Feb and I haven’t received an invitation yet.


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

Hello, no i havent! Ive heard theyll send out invitations in first week of june


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Yeah same here i got approved on Feb 22nd obviously nothing yet. But they are really slow now and they are slowing it down on purpose


----------



## NI2022 (7 mo ago)

Anyone get an Invite to the ceremony? 
I got approved end of April. Looks like I will need to wait a lot more.


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

Hello yes i have received an invitation a week ago for the upcoming june ceremony. I got approval in February end


NI2022 said:


> Anyone get an Invite to the ceremony?
> I got approved end of April. Looks like I will need to wait a lot more.


----------



## NI2022 (7 mo ago)

Hamael malik said:


> Hello yes i have received an invitation a week ago for the upcoming june ceremony. I got approval in February end


Congratulations...
hopefully I get an invite for the next citizenship ceremony.


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

Yes you will! It takes approximately 3-4 months


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hamael malik said:


> Yes you will! It takes approximately 3-4 months


Hi Hamael Congratulations! What is your date of approval ?


----------



## aussie_newbie (7 mo ago)

Hamael malik said:


> Yes you will! It takes approximately 3-4 months


I got my approval 8th March... been 3 months now... does that mean i need to wait a month or more?


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

shank2690 said:


> Hi Hamael Congratulations! What is your date of approval ?


22nd February 2022


----------



## Hamael malik (8 mo ago)

shank2690 said:


> Yeah same here i got approved on Feb 22nd obviously nothing yet. But they are really slow now and they are slowing it down on purpose


You should be getting it anytime soon now. Probably July ceremony


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hamael malik said:


> You should be getting it anytime soon now. Probably July ceremony


Thank you. Forgot that you've mentioned that you got approved on Feb 22nd too.


----------



## grippy (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi guys, thank you for starting this thread! I've been searching for any info on Ryde City Council in the main thread and failed. Good timing, as I got approved a few weeks back. Let's keep everyone updated, please!


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

grippy said:


> Hi guys, thank you for starting this thread! I've been searching for any info on Ryde City Council in the main thread and failed. Good timing, as I got approved a few weeks back. Let's keep everyone updated, please!


Hi congratulations!! when did you get approved


----------



## grippy (Oct 31, 2017)

shank2690 said:


> Hi congratulations!! when did you get approved


End of May and my partner mid-April, our applications are linked, so not sure where it places us in a queue now


----------



## aussie_newbie (7 mo ago)

Sharing this here


----------



## grippy (Oct 31, 2017)

It can't possibly be a backlog of 12 months for ceremonies, can it?


----------



## aussie_newbie (7 mo ago)

grippy said:


> It can't possibly be a backlog of 12 months for ceremonies, can it?


Just weird how they only got 44 people attending the ceremony for February though


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

This is the latest waitlist currently for City of Ryde minimum waiting time to be invited for a ceremony is 5months


----------



## aussie_newbie (7 mo ago)

shank2690 said:


> This is the latest waitlist currently for City of Ryde minimum waiting time to be invited for a ceremony is 5months
> View attachment 101694


There are 609 people waiting and they only do less than 70/month?


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

aussie_newbie said:


> There are 609 people waiting and they only do less than 70/month?


Yes they keep saying that they are looking to stage the ceremony at a bigger venue, but god knows when that will happen. So until they do that it's gonna be atleast close 6 months of waiting time unfortunately.


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Got this email from DHA this morning tentatively being scheduled for a ceremony on 09/07/2022


----------



## hr.taherinia (7 mo ago)

*congratulations Shank, do you mind if I ask you when your application was approved?*


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

hr.taherinia said:


> *congratulations Shank, do you mind if I ask you when your application was approved?*


Thanks. Approved Feb 22/02


----------



## hr.taherinia (7 mo ago)

shank2690 said:


> Thanks. Approved Feb 22/02


Thanks mate, my wife got approved 24 of Feb and i approved early April, I think we might get invitation soon or late. Hope so 😁🙏


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

hr.taherinia said:


> Thanks mate, my wife got approved 24 of Feb and i approved early April, I think we might get invitation soon or late. Hope so 😁🙏


You should be getting it soon . Are your applications linked?


----------



## hr.taherinia (7 mo ago)

shank2690 said:


> You should be getting it soon . Are your applications linked?


Yes , our application linked together 👍👍🙏


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

hr.taherinia said:


> Yes , our application linked together 👍👍🙏


Good Luck!


----------



## hr.taherinia (7 mo ago)

shank2690 said:


> Got this email from DHA this morning tentatively being scheduled for a ceremony on 09/07/2022
> 
> View attachment 101696


Mate, can you please let me know who did you send an email to ?


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

hr.taherinia said:


> Mate, can you please let me know who did you send an email to ?


[email protected]


----------



## Udashi_Rajkumar (9 mo ago)

shank2690 said:


> Got this email from DHA this morning tentatively being scheduled for a ceremony on 09/07/2022
> 
> View attachment 101696


Thanks for sharing. I got the same response after I emailed them yesterday. My approval came on 31 March.


----------



## hr.taherinia (7 mo ago)

Hi gyus,
Just received an email today from Ryde Council, they will have a mega ceremony 9th July with around 450 applicants, I believe we all should receive invitation details in our inbox next week. See you all in 9th of July in ceremony center. 😁☺


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

hr.taherinia said:


> Hi gyus,
> Just received an email today from Ryde Council, they will have a mega ceremony 9th July with around 450 applicants, I believe we all should receive invitation details in our inbox next week. See you all in 9th of July in ceremony center. 😁☺


Yup! Great news. Got the same email too. See you all


----------



## NI2022 (7 mo ago)

hr.taherinia said:


> Hi gyus,
> Just received an email today from Ryde Council, they will have a mega ceremony 9th July with around 450 applicants, I believe we all should receive invitation details in our inbox next week. See you all in 9th of July in ceremony center. 😁☺


Wow that's great news


----------



## NI2022 (7 mo ago)

Hope I get an invite too.


----------



## Kashi kashi (11 mo ago)

shank2690 said:


> New ceremonies really when did this happen ?? 😲


Hi, have you git invite yet?


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Kashi kashi said:


> Hi, have you git invite yet?


No yet. But Ryde Council is hosting large ceremony on July 9th So should be invited to that


----------



## grippy (Oct 31, 2017)

I figured they have ~600-700 people in the backlog and this upcoming ceremony is for 450, so some of us will have to wait a bit longer :-/


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

hr.taherinia said:


> Hi gyus,
> Just received an email today from Ryde Council, they will have a mega ceremony 9th July with around 450 applicants, I believe we all should receive invitation details in our inbox next week. See you all in 9th of July in ceremony center. 😁☺


Hi I'm approved in the 1st week of March. I've contacted the council they said they don't have any information for Ceremony on July 9th. Can you please share the email sent by the council ?

Thanks!


----------



## hr.taherinia (7 mo ago)

Prasadvidz said:


> Hi I'm approved in the 1st week of March. I've contacted the council they said they don't have any information for Ceremony on July 9th. Can you please share the email sent by the council ?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## hr.taherinia (7 mo ago)

Hey mate, 
See attached snapshot


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

hr.taherinia said:


> Hey mate,
> See attached snapshot


Thank you for sharing. Not sure if this information was held by the council staff when i spoke to them this morning


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

hr.taherinia said:


> Hey mate,
> See attached snapshot


Hey mate, did they tell you when the invites will be sent out?


----------



## Udashi_Rajkumar (9 mo ago)

I got a confirmation today as well. No invitation email yet.


----------



## aussie_newbie (7 mo ago)

shank2690 said:


> Got this email from DHA this morning tentatively being scheduled for a ceremony on 09/07/2022
> 
> View attachment 101696


Wow! Congratulations! Do we need to email them too so we can be included on the list?


----------



## aussie_newbie (7 mo ago)

Udashi_Rajkumar said:


> View attachment 101734
> 
> 
> I got a confirmation today as well. No invitation email yet.


Not sure about this, but didn't they say we will be receiving an invite at least 4weeks before our scheduled ceremony? 9th July is less than 3weeks away and I haven't had an invite  I guess I won't be expecting I'll be included in that list 😩


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

aussie_newbie said:


> Not sure about this, but didn't they say we will be receiving an invite at least 4weeks before our scheduled ceremony? 9th July is less than 3weeks away and I haven't had an invite  I guess I won't be expecting I'll be included in that list 😩


When i contacted them yesterday about the same they confirmed invitations might be sent out by DHA after this week may be around 27/06. So just have to wait few more days i guess


----------



## aussie_newbie (7 mo ago)

Prasadvidz said:


> When i contacted them yesterday about the same they confirmed invitations might be sent out by DHA after this week may be around 27/06. So just have to wait few more days i guess


Oh that's great! I'm really hoping I can get an invite soon!🤞 Thanks mate!


----------



## aussie_newbie (7 mo ago)

Just sharing the email reply I got.


----------



## grippy (Oct 31, 2017)

Poor Jordan has to reply to all our emails instead of doing his job on securing venues for bigger ceremonies LOL


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

Yes.... he has been really active and vocal about moving ahead with the backlog of applications. He has send me a similar email this morning. Hopefully everyone should be able to get the invitations in the next few hours.


----------



## aussie_newbie (7 mo ago)

OMG! OMG! OMG! I just got my invite for the 09/07 ceremony 🥳


----------



## NI2022 (7 mo ago)

Hi all, check your emails, I got the invite to the citizenship ceremony on 9th of July.


----------



## grippy (Oct 31, 2017)

Same! Congratulations to all! See you there


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Yay!! Just received the invitation for July 9th


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

Congratulations all! Received the Invitation too


----------



## jagnorth (7 mo ago)

Wow, happy to have found a Ryde council thread!

Sharing my timeline:

Dec 20, 2021- application lodged
Jun 2, 2022 - appointment letter received
Jun 24, 2022 - citizenship interview and exam, approval received within an hour.

Waiting for ceremony invite.
Congrats to those invited in the July 9 ceremony!


----------



## sibuc (Sep 20, 2014)

Sharing my timeline:

Nov 2021- application lodged
May 24 2022 - appointment letter received
Jun 30, 2022 - citizenship interview and exam, approval received within an hour.

And the count down begins.
@jagnorth lets keep the discussion alive.


----------



## jagnorth (7 mo ago)

Saw from their website that there is a ceremony scheduled for July 21 but looks like they canceled it since they already had the big one on July 9? Didn’t see any news or posts about the council having a ceremony yesterday. I wonder when’s the next one (website says Aug 18) and if they’re already sending out invitations. Anyone received invites?


----------



## TOYD (6 mo ago)

Heya!This has been great to stumble on-many thanks for sharing your journeys and congratulations to those who’ve been Australianised officially now  I seem to be in the same boat with the last few ppl here Lodged Aug ‘21 Interview/test July 24 ‘22 Approved same day I wonder if this is a way of them trying to expedite the process for a potentially big ceremony again next month? Fingers crossed 🤞🏾


----------



## rubens83 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi there all the brand new citizens. Was excited to find this forum for my council wait times. Certainly seem better than the website mentioned 5-6m. Would be great to see when you guys get invites so I can understand their latest wait times. Hoping to get in the next Nov ceremony. 
(My application dates in signature).
Cheers


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

rubens83 said:


> Hi there all the brand new citizens. Was excited to find this forum for my council wait times. Certainly seem better than the website mentioned 5-6m. Would be great to see when you guys get invites so I can understand their latest wait times. Hoping to get in the next Nov ceremony. (My application dates in signature). Cheers


 Hi there, Are you living in Ryde Council (NSW) ? I lodged my application on 5/01/2022 and am living in Ryde as well. Thanks


----------



## Kashi kashi (11 mo ago)

MD_2022 said:


> Hi there, Are you living in Ryde Council (NSW) ? I lodged my application on 5/01/2022 and am living in Ryde as well. Thanks


When you got your approval?


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

Kashi kashi said:


> When you got your approval?


I did not receive any invitation.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

MD_2022 said:


> Hi there, Are you living in Ryde Council (NSW) ? I lodged my application on 5/01/2022 and am living in Ryde as well. Thanks


Oh, it seems I read the date in a wrong way, you applied on 5th Jan not 1st May. Sorry mate, my mistake!


----------



## PaulTH (5 mo ago)

Hi All

Congrats to those who are now Australian citizens 

Sharing my timeline:

Applied 28 March 22 for the citizenship
Invited on 16 August 22 to do the interview & test on 4 October 22, managed to reschedule it online to 18 August 22 
Approved after an hour, and waiting to hear any news about the ceremony.

Anyone has been invited to a ceremony recently?


----------



## S_Banerjee (5 mo ago)

Hello There, I have recently moved into the the Ryde council area and already updated my address in the immi account. Just wandering does that push me behind in the queue. I have got my approval on 21st April 2022 and still waiting for the invitation. Any leads/suggestions would make my day. Congrats to those who have already received the invitation


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

S_Banerjee said:


> Hello There, I have recently moved into the the Ryde council area and already updated my address in the immi account. Just wandering does that push me behind in the queue. I have got my approval on 21st April 2022 and still waiting for the invitation. Any leads/suggestions would make my day. Congrats to those who have already received the invitation


Hi, the next citizenship ceremony in Ryde Council will be on Thursday 17 November. you will they will call you to attend it. 
However, I am wondering why they don't have on Sept, Oct and Dec!! at least they can ask ppl to attend the ceremony in other councils which have ceremonies in these month!


----------



## S_Banerjee (5 mo ago)

MD_2022 said:


> Hi, the next citizenship ceremony in Ryde Council will be on Thursday 17 November. you will they will call you to attend it.
> However, I am wondering why they don't have on Sept, Oct and Dec!! at least they can ask ppl to attend the ceremony in other councils which have ceremonies in these month!





MD_2022 said:


> Hi, the next citizenship ceremony in Ryde Council will be on Thursday 17 November. you will they will call you to attend it.
> However, I am wondering why they don't have on Sept, Oct and Dec!! at least they can ask ppl to attend the ceremony in other councils which have ceremonies in these month!


Ya, true. They should have conduct this every month as other councils.


----------



## jagnorth (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone! Anyone got invited? Been waiting since my approval on Jun24. Last one was Aug18 with 160+ applicants. Maybe we can send the council an email and ask if there will be plans to add new ceremony schedules aside from the one scheduled in November? I believe some guys in this thread did that a few months ago and got feedback. I shall backread.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

jagnorth said:


> Hi everyone! Anyone got invited? Been waiting since my approval on Jun24. Last one was Aug18 with 160+ applicants. Maybe we can send the council an email and ask if there will be plans to add new ceremony schedules aside from the one scheduled in November? I believe some guys in this thread did that a few months ago and got feedback. I shall backread.


It will be a good idea to do so, Council has 3 options:

1- Add more Ceremonies on OCT and Dec.
2- Transfer Applicants to other Councils which have ceremonies in the above months.
3- Perform Virtual Ceremonies for a big volume of applicants in the above two months.

Options are always available, it depends on how the council really care about applicants.

I did not receive my test invitation yet, hopefully, next month. otherwise, I will send a mail to the Mayor ([email protected] ) and suggest the above options.


----------



## jagnorth (7 mo ago)

MD_2022 said:


> It will be a good idea to do so, Council has 3 options:
> 
> 1- Add more Ceremonies on OCT and Dec.
> 2- Transfer Applicants to other Councils which have ceremonies in the above months.
> ...


Great! I’ll send an email to him as well.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

jagnorth said:


> Great! I’ll send an email to him as well.


please keep us posted with his response.


----------



## MMA ADON (5 mo ago)

sibuc said:


> Sharing my timeline:
> 
> Nov 2021- application lodged
> May 24 2022 - appointment letter received
> ...


Hi ,

Did you got an invite for August ceremony ?


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

MD_2022 said:


> please keep us posted with his response.


Hi, I would like to if you received any updates from the Mayor?
Thanks!


----------



## jagnorth (7 mo ago)

MD_2022 said:


> Hi, I would like to if you received any updates from the Mayor?
> Thanks!


Haven’t sent an email but just learned a friend did last month. They said that the response is something like: they expect to likely add additional ceremonies between the 18 August and 17 November schedules, but don’t have exact dates yet.


----------



## jagnorth (7 mo ago)

jagnorth said:


> Haven’t sent an email but just learned a friend did last month. They said that the response is something like: they expect to likely add additional ceremonies between the 18 August and 17 November schedules, but don’t have exact dates yet.


Wonder when those dates will be. I don’t have any invites yet. Anyone?


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

jagnorth said:


> Haven’t sent an email but just learned a friend did last month. They said that the response is something like: they expect to likely add additional ceremonies between the 18 August and 17 November schedules, but don’t have exact dates yet.


Thank you. hope you will be invited!


----------



## jagnorth (7 mo ago)

S_Banerjee said:


> Hello There, I have recently moved into the the Ryde council area and already updated my address in the immi account. Just wandering does that push me behind in the queue. I have got my approval on 21st April 2022 and still waiting for the invitation. Any leads/suggestions would make my day. Congrats to those who have already received the invitation


 Home affairs mentioned that approved citizenship applications will be referred to local Councils in approval date order. Councils don’t have visibility on the applicants list. Selections are based on approval date order by the Home Affairs. In another thread, some people got invited right away when they transferred to a faster council and because their approval date are earlier than the others’ in the new council’s queue. Have you got an invite yet?


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

jagnorth said:


> Home affairs mentioned that approved citizenship applications will be referred to local Councils in approval date order. Councils don’t have visibility on the applicants list. Selections are based on approval date order by the Home Affairs. In another thread, some people got invited right away when they transferred to a faster council and because their approval date are earlier than the others’ in the new council’s queue. Have you got an invite yet?


 I haven't received the invitation but today I received a citizenship letter without any appointment details or a link to the schedule for the test!


----------



## jagnorth (7 mo ago)

MD_2022 said:


> I haven't received the invitation but today I received a citizenship letter without any appointment details or a link to the schedule for the test!


 Was it an approval letter? Congrats! I’ve only heard once before of an applicant not needing to take a citizenship exam. Awesome.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

jagnorth said:


> Was it an approval letter? Congrats! I’ve only heard once before of an applicant not needing to take a citizenship exam. Awesome.


No, it's not an approval letter. It's just a notification that I will receive a separate mail for the test appointment.


----------



## S_Banerjee (5 mo ago)

jagnorth said:


> Home affairs mentioned that approved citizenship applications will be referred to local Councils in approval date order. Councils don’t have visibility on the applicants list. Selections are based on approval date order by the Home Affairs. In another thread, some people got invited right away when they transferred to a faster council and because their approval date are earlier than the others’ in the new council’s queue. Have you got an invite yet?


No mate, I have not received any invite yet


----------



## MMA ADON (5 mo ago)

S_Banerjee said:


> No mate, I have not received any invite yet


i think its always good to send them emails at lease they can feel the need , there website saying they might consider bigger ceremony in November


----------



## jagnorth (7 mo ago)

MMA ADON said:


> i think its always good to send them emails at lease they can feel the need , there website saying they might consider bigger ceremony in November
> View attachment 102192


 Yes, true. I sent them a simple inquiry asking if they plan on adding more ceremony schedules this year even if someone asked this already and they responded (likely to add new ceremonies but no exact dates yet). I’ll update here when they reply.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

MMA ADON said:


> i think its always good to send them emails at lease they can feel the need , there website saying they might consider bigger ceremony in November
> View attachment 102192


Thanks for your updates. please keep us posted. The council need can also arrange with other councils to make the ceremony. It happened with other councils. There are 3 months left till the end of this year!


----------



## jagnorth (7 mo ago)

jagnorth said:


> Yes, true. I sent them a simple inquiry asking if they plan on adding more ceremony schedules this year even if someone asked this already and they responded (likely to add new ceremonies but no exact dates yet). I’ll update here when they reply.


Just got a response from the Mayor, he anticipates another ceremony will be scheduled between now and the November ceremony.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

Hello Ryde folks,

What are the updates regarding Citizenship Ceremony? Who has been invited recently to attend the one on 17th Nov? and when you got the approval if have been invited?

Thanks


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

Hi all,
Any response regarding my previous message?

Thanks!


----------



## PaulTH (5 mo ago)

My application was approved on 18 August, but I have not received an invite for a ceremony yet. I emailed Ryde council about any ceremonies earlier than 17 November, but have not received a response yet.


----------



## sibuc (Sep 20, 2014)

Still waiting approved on 30th june


----------



## sibuc (Sep 20, 2014)

Others please update !!


----------



## jagnorth (7 mo ago)

I’m still waiting as well. Approved 24th June. Maybe we can all send an email to the council/mayor and ask updates regarding planned additional ceremonies if any?


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

jagnorth said:


> I’m still waiting as well. Approved 24th June. Maybe we can all send an email to the council/mayor and ask updates regarding planned additional ceremonies if any?


I think the only options the council has are: 1- make another ceremony in Dec or 2- send the applicants to another council which will make a ceremony in Dec.


----------



## MMA ADON (5 mo ago)

sibuc said:


> Others please update !!


Nothing for me also , approved mid August


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

MMA ADON said:


> Nothing for me also , approved mid August


Thanks mate, please keep us posted with updates at least we can all know when the invitations start coming!


----------



## S_Banerjee (5 mo ago)

jagnorth said:


> I’m still waiting as well. Approved 24th June. Maybe we can all send an email to the council/mayor and ask updates regarding planned additional ceremonies if any?


Still waiting for invitation email for 17 Nov event. My approval date was on 21 April 2022.

Folks, please let us know if anyone has got the invitation for 17 Nov.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

S_Banerjee said:


> Still waiting for invitation email for 17 Nov event. My approval date was on 21 April 2022.
> 
> Folks, please let us know if anyone has got the invitation for 17 Nov.


it seems no invites have been sent yet. I wish the council will arrange for Mega Ceremony which can accommodate all applicants!


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

Hi all,
Any updates/news regarding Citizenship Ceremony on 17 Nov - Ryde council?

Thanks.


----------



## rubens83 (Mar 20, 2017)

I have emailed the Mayor today enquiring about details of ceremonies this year. Will keep you guys posted as and if I get a reply.
I also notice btw, Blacktown holding online virtual ceremonies. If Ryde could do that, would be amazing!


----------



## rubens83 (Mar 20, 2017)

Got a reply today from Mayor which felt mostly generic. He confirmed there will be only 1 ceremony in Nov - 17th Nov. And added he can ask his staff if they can get back to me about my name inclusion in it.

Either way, i reckon it's all about waiting and wishing they clear the backlog sooner.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

rubens83 said:


> Got a reply today from Mayor which felt mostly generic. He confirmed there will be only 1 ceremony in Nov - 17th Nov. And added he can ask his staff if they can get back to me about my name inclusion in it.
> 
> Either way, i reckon it's all about waiting and wishing they clear the backlog sooner.


I think they should start sending invitations now (30 days before the Ceremony day) Let's wait !!! I hope they will book a big venue to accommodate all people.


----------



## S_Banerjee (5 mo ago)

I got a reply from the Mayor a few days back whom I sent an email to request if another ceremony can be arranged between August and November. Unfortunately, the council is busy preparing for the Granny Smith Festival and West Ward by-election. Both are occurring in October and resources are pretty occupied.

Hence, let's hope to have a bigger event on 17 next month.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

S_Banerjee said:


> I got a reply from the Mayor a few days back whom I sent an email to request if another ceremony can be arranged between August and November. Unfortunately, the council is busy preparing for the Granny Smith Festival and West Ward by-election. Both are occurring in October and resources are pretty occupied.
> 
> Hence, let's hope to have a bigger event on 17 next month.


This is the only hope for us, bigger event on 17!! let's wait !


----------



## MMA ADON (5 mo ago)

New interesting tool on home affairs website . it shows the waiting time for ceremony for each council


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

Hi all,
I just noticed from a group on Facebook that NSW Councils started already sending ceremony invitations. Any update from the Ryde council?

Thanks.


----------



## PaulTH (5 mo ago)

MMA ADON said:


> New interesting tool on home affairs website . it shows the waiting time for ceremony for each council
> View attachment 102456


This is a really good tool - Thanks for sharing. I think the question now is the venue capacity for the 17-Nov ceremony. I called the council, and they could not confirm the capacity. Also did not want to confirm whether my name is on the list, they said they have not received the list yet.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

PaulTH said:


> This is a really good tool - Thanks for sharing. I think the question now is the venue capacity for the 17-Nov ceremony. I called the council, and they could not confirm the capacity. Also did not want to confirm whether my name is on the list, they said they have not received the list yet.


The other question is: why there is no ceremony in Dec?

Another point is: why not arrange for a big venue to clear the backlog or do 2/3 ceremonies on 17 Nov.


----------



## S_Banerjee (5 mo ago)

Yesterday I called the department of home affairs to notify them about my upcoming travel plan in December and during that conversation I asked whether my name is there in the list of candidates for 17 Nov. In reply, the officer told me that my application is still not tagged with any ceremony yet and there is a completely different team to process this. 

So I assume the Ryde list for 17 Nov is still not finalised yet. However, let me know if you have any further updates. 

I have got the approval in April 2022 and It's already more than 7 months. Not sure how long I need to wait.


----------



## PaulTH (5 mo ago)

S_Banerjee said:


> Yesterday I called the department of home affairs to notify them about my upcoming travel plan in December and during that conversation I asked whether my name is there in the list of candidates for 17 Nov. In reply, the officer told me that my application is still not tagged with any ceremony yet and there is a completely different team to process this.
> 
> So I assume the Ryde list for 17 Nov is still not finalised yet. However, let me know if you have any further updates.
> 
> I have got the approval in April 2022 and It's already more than 7 months. Not sure how long I need to wait.


It is worrying that you were approved in April 22, and were not invited to the mega ceremony in July. Did you move (change your address) to Ryde council recently?


----------



## S_Banerjee (5 mo ago)

PaulTH said:


> It is worrying that you were approved in April 22, and were not invited to the mega ceremony in July. Did you move (change your address) to Ryde council recently?


Yes, I changed my address. I shifted to Ryde in the 1st week of Aug. Before that I was in Rhodes, which comes under Canada Bay council


----------



## rubens83 (Mar 20, 2017)

S_Banerjee said:


> Yes, I changed my address. I shifted to Ryde in the 1st week of Aug. Before that I was in Rhodes, which comes under Canada Bay council


Yeh sadly mate that places you at the end of list so think about your approval date as 1st Aug.
That’s the only reason we are holding off on moving


----------



## S_Banerjee (5 mo ago)

rubens83 said:


> Yeh sadly mate that places you at the end of list so think about your approval date as 1st Aug.
> That’s the only reason we are holding off on moving


Hmm. I am not sure. Let's see.


----------



## MMA ADON (5 mo ago)

rubens83 said:


> Got a reply today from Mayor which felt mostly generic. He confirmed there will be only 1 ceremony in Nov - 17th Nov. And added he can ask his staff if they can get back to me about my name inclusion in it.
> 
> Either way, i reckon it's all about waiting and wishing they clear the backlog sooner.


Just curious , the Mayor offered you to check your name by his staff . did you go for it ?


----------



## rubens83 (Mar 20, 2017)

MMA ADON said:


> Just curious , the Mayor offered you to check your name by his staff . did you go for it ?


Nobody really replied to me after that. So guessing it's his standard reply format. He said, he'll tell his staff to check my name and get back. Which I knew they wouldn't!

Also I notice they only reply once to an email, and I guess then block it? I mailed them again, no reply. Then mailed them the same thing from a different email and got a reply. (was again pretty much generic)


----------



## S_Banerjee (5 mo ago)

Hello members, 

Has anyone received invitation for the 17th Nov?


----------



## jagnorth (7 mo ago)

S_Banerjee said:


> Hello members,
> 
> Has anyone received invitation for the 17th Nov?


I haven’t received any. Got approved June 24. I’m going to send the council and the mayor another email. Let’s see if they have a different response this time.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

Hi all,
I think Home Affairs will send the invitations next week on 1st Nov as they did in the last ceremonies. stay tuned and please update us if you receive it.
Figures Crossed.


----------



## rubens83 (Mar 20, 2017)

So I did some poking around. This reply I got from City of Ryde council



> Hello Rubens, thank you for your patience. Two large ceremonies have been planned for 24 and 25 November 2022. These are the biggest ceremonies City of Ryde has hosted, which will mean we will be able to significantly reduce our waiting list.


I also contacted home affairs and they replied my name should be in the ceremony on 25th.

so I guess most of you should get invites too.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

rubens83 said:


> So I did some poking around. This reply I got from City of Ryde council
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WoW, this is really a good news. thanks for sharing mate. please let us know when you receive the invitation


----------



## jagnorth (7 mo ago)

Got below response from the council:

“We are expecting Novembers ceremony invitations to be emailed out today (31/10/2022) or tomorrow (1/11/2022) by the Department of Home Affairs.”


----------



## jagnorth (7 mo ago)

Just received the invite for Nov24 ceremony! Most of us should be receiving it. Thanks all!


----------



## vmjain84 (Oct 27, 2015)

I also just got the invite too for the 24th November oath ceremony.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

I just got it too.  on 25th


----------



## rubens83 (Mar 20, 2017)

Just got mine too for 25th Nov 😀


----------



## MMA ADON (5 mo ago)

rubens83 said:


> Just got mine too for 25th Nov 😀


Me also


----------



## PaulTH (5 mo ago)

Just got invited for the ceremony on the 25th 😀


----------



## PaulTH (5 mo ago)

I'm planning to travel 3 weeks after the ceremony. Do you know if we get the citizenship certificate on the day of the ceremony, or does it get posted?


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

PaulTH said:


> I'm planning to travel 3 weeks after the ceremony. Do you know if we get the citizenship certificate on the day of the ceremony, or does it get posted?


As per my knowledge, you will get it in hand in the ceremony, however, if not. then you can call home affairs to ask about the Cert number and apply for the the passport.


----------



## charmaineleeee (2 mo ago)

Does anyone know if there is a way to travel urgently right after the ceremony? Becuase as i know, we need to attend the ceremony and then apply the Australian Passport (2-3weeks). However, I need to go to Singapore for my Unit final exam right after the ceremony.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

charmaineleeee said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to travel urgently right after the ceremony? Becuase as i know, we need to attend the ceremony and then apply the Australian Passport (2-3weeks). However, I need to go to Singapore for my Unit final exam right after the ceremony.


You need to get the passport first. your PR is not valid anymore after the ceremony. Apply for a priority passport and you will get within a week. otherwise, you can get it within a day but you need to book an appointment and carry with you all solid justification docs like the exam date, the ticket, ... etc.

More info is here: https://www.passports.gov.au/urgent-applications


----------



## charmaineleeee (2 mo ago)

MD_2022 said:


> You need to get the passport first. your PR is not valid anymore after the ceremony. Apply for a priority passport and you will get within a week. otherwise, you can get it within a day but you need to book an appointment and carry with you all solid justification docs like the exam date, the ticket, ... etc.
> 
> More info is here: https://www.passports.gov.au/urgent-applications


Thank you so much for your suggestions. I will contact them try to solve this out.


----------



## S_Banerjee (5 mo ago)

I have got the invitation, its on 24th Nov.


----------



## charmaineleeee (2 mo ago)

My invitation is on the 24th Nov too.
I am wondering if they will issue the ceremony certificate after the pledge straight away, or it could be chance to be mailing to home address? Which email should I contact if I wanna request for my certificate on that night, since I need to lodge a immediate passport application the day after. Thank you, friends.


----------



## PaulTH (5 mo ago)

charmaineleeee said:


> My invitation is on the 24th Nov too.
> I am wondering if they will issue the ceremony certificate after the pledge straight away, or it could be chance to be mailing to home address? Which email should I contact if I wanna request for my certificate on that night, since I need to lodge a immediate passport application the day after. Thank you, friends.


I assume you received the email from Ryde council by now confirming they will give us the certificates on the day.


----------



## rubens83 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey guys, all those going for ceremony today, let us know how was it. How many attendees? Did you get the certificate and the wattle flower seed  How long was it?
@S_Banerjee @charmaineleeee and any one else


----------



## S_Banerjee (5 mo ago)

rubens83 said:


> Hey guys, all those going for ceremony today, let us know how was it. How many attendees? Did you get the certificate and the wattle flower seed  How long was it?
> @S_Banerjee @charmaineleeee and any one else


Hi There.

It went pretty smoothly. There were nearly 100 plus attendees from 42 different countries and we did receive the certificate on the spot. We also served TimTam and other refreshments. However, unfortunately the wattle flower seed was not there.

Good luck.


----------



## MMA ADON (5 mo ago)

S_Banerjee said:


> Hi There. It went pretty smoothly. There were nearly 100 plus attendees from 42 different countries and we did receive the certificate on the spot. We also served TimTam and other refreshments. However, unfortunately the wattle flower seed was not there. Good luck.


 Did you apply for passport? Was your certificate recognised, I am struggling with mine


----------



## rubens83 (Mar 20, 2017)

S_Banerjee said:


> Hi There.
> 
> It went pretty smoothly. There were nearly 100 plus attendees from 42 different countries and we did receive the certificate on the spot. We also served TimTam and other refreshments. However, unfortunately the wattle flower seed was not there.
> 
> Good luck.


Seems our was a big one as well. Could easily be 4-500. Though not sure how many actually were becoming citizen. From 44 countries!
@MMA ADON they say to wait 10 days but I reckon keep checking using online passport application where they ask to verify. We also want to apply asap. Will keep posting


----------



## S_Banerjee (5 mo ago)

MMA ADON said:


> Did you apply for passport? Was your certificate recognised, I am struggling with mine


Yes, I've already applied for my passport on the next day, which is 25 Nov. If you have an urgent travel plan, which I have then In the form, you need to manually enter the certificate number then take out the prints and go to Sydney GPO with all original documents. 
There is a priority fee you need to pay but your passport should be ready within 2 business days.


----------



## rubens83 (Mar 20, 2017)

Just an update, Our application changed to Finalized now. That means the citizenship would be valid if checked.
We applied for urgent passport this Wednesday 30th Nov.
@S_Banerjee Have you received yours yet?


----------



## S_Banerjee (5 mo ago)

rubens83 said:


> Just an update, Our application changed to Finalized now. That means the citizenship would be valid if checked.
> We applied for urgent passport this Wednesday 30th Nov.
> @S_Banerjee Have you received yours yet?


Yes I have already got my passport.


----------

